
Ask HN: All round JavaScript front end framework to learn in 2017? - b01t
A little bit background: I&#x27;m an experienced Node.JS dev, recently started out writing electron apps. So I&#x27;d like to add a multipurpose-ish tool to my repertoire. Right now I&#x27;m split between React and Vue; what would you folks suggest?
======
vasilakisfil
emberjs, it has strong convention over configuration and you can speed up
easily.

